# WOW Baby Assassin snails all over my tank :)



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought two Assassin snails two month ago , because a had tons of different snails on my tank but they both disappeared after a month and snail population on may tank increased rapidly , today one over them showed up with lot of babies all over my tank and glass  

anyone know how long take to start eating snails ?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have yet to see any of mine actually eat another snail lol tho I know they do. I just hope it's baby assassin's you are seeing and not pond snails. I bought an Assassin for my Betta tank a while back and a baby showed up shortly thereafter but only one. If they are Assassins, congrats. I'm sure it will be a few months before they are big enough to do anything to snails larger than themselves, but I am no expert.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

They are too small to take picture as I dont have macro camera , but big enough to identify as Assassin  , I saw some empty baby Ramshorn Snails near where the baby Assassins are .The empty shells are the same size as baby Assassins I guess they start eating baby snails


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

These are some pictures , they are really fast .


















Baby and MOM :


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats pretty cool. Wish I would have had an explosion of them as opposed to the others lol Not too mention they are $4 each when you buy them


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, I've never seen the breed before!!! Congrats man!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Chris , I thought my Assassins are dead, and one of them just appeared with these babeis, but still the other one is missing.


----------

